# Deer Processor in Stark County



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Can anyone tell me of any well known butchers in stark county that process deer ? I had a guy that butchered all my deer for over 15 years , but now the state is involved he closed up shop . Too much of a hassle for him , but now I need a good reputable , and reasonable processor . Any help is well appreciated .


----------



## harleydan1956 (Mar 13, 2010)

You looking for northern Stark since you live in Akron? I live in the southern part and several butchers are around.


----------



## Patriot1 (Sep 24, 2008)

Duma's meat in suffield, I know they do a lot of deer.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Well I am originally from the Navarre area (southern stark) , and do ALL my hunting in the southern stark and northern tusc . I just dont like hauling deer all over the country side after I shoot them . 

I know Dumas does a good job , but what kind of hours do they operate under to accomodate a deer being dropped off late in the evening ? 

The butcher I used to go to was available pretty much all hours . It was VERY conveinient. It was done right at his residence .


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Well there is Don's in Waynesburg south down rt171 about 2 miles out of town does and outstanding job. Some times I use Jim's Custom Cuts on Trump Rd just north of RT 172 he is only 1 mile from me, does a good job. Also Strasburg meats are in the Meyers Lake Plaza at the southern end.

$$$ Last years prices started at $80. - $90 hide on, for the basic cuts & shrink wrapped. 
Sticks & sausage are always an additional fee per pound, $2.50+.

If you are in the Barnesville area, rt800 south of rt77, Custom Cuts does it for $50.
We drop them off during archery and pick them up at gun season.


----------



## Pastor Angler (May 19, 2010)

Strausburg Meats on Whipple. Don does a good job and has the best jerky and deer sticks around.


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

Who did you use to go to? It wasn't Wayne king was it?... If so I'm screwed too!


----------



## harleydan1956 (Mar 13, 2010)

Don's is who does my deer. He does a bang up job. He also does my 1/2 beef and pigs when I get them.




Header said:


> Well there is Don's in Waynesburg south down rt171 about 2 miles out of town does and outstanding job. Some times I use Jim's Custom Cuts on Trump Rd just north of RT 172 he is only 1 mile from me, does a good job. Also Strasburg meats are in the Meyers Lake Plaza at the southern end.


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

fish*FEAR*me said:


> Who did you use to go to? It wasn't Wayne king was it?... If so I'm screwed too!


I'm hoping it isn't Wayne as well!!!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the help guys , that will be a good start for me . I know of all the places mentioned and have heard good things about all of them . What are some of the prices for these butchers if you guys would happen to know off hand . 

It was not wayne king !


----------

